# Router collet nut



## dj92 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have been given a route which is the same as the one I already own. Performance router.
It is missing the collet nut and the collets.
The collet nut has a 15mm O/D thread and the pitch is 1mm.
The collets are fairly standard so I should be able to get them OK but the collet nut I cannot find a source for.
Can anyone out there in the forum help me with this please?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

dj92 said:


> I have been given a route which is the same as the one I already own. Performance router.
> It is missing the collet nut and the collets.
> The collet nut has a 15mm O/D thread and the pitch is 1mm.
> The collets are fairly standard so I should be able to get them OK but the collet nut I cannot find a source for.
> Can anyone out there in the forum help me with this please?


Hi Derek, Welcome to the forum
Is "Performance" the brand of the router? Your geographical location would be helpful for locating parts and such.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello Derek, welcome to the forum!


----------



## dj92 (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry guys I should have said that I live in England in a little village called Harbury in Warwickshire, round about the muddle of Engalnd. 
I guess you guys in the states won't be of much help as the Performance router is a brand name of one of the DIY outlets over here, but you never know!
Derek.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Derek,

We have members here from "across the pond" too. Hopefully some of them will be along shortly! Please fill out the "location" portion of your profile so that we have that infor when you have questions in the future.

Welcome to routerforums!

Jim


----------



## dj92 (Nov 5, 2009)

OK Jim will do, if I can find it.

Regards,
Derek.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Can't Axminster help? Perform is their brand name, isn't it?

Funnily enough, when I checked their website, their own range of white routers has gone.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## dj92 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Peter,
I will have a look on the web.
Thanks,
Derek.


----------



## davcefai (Aug 3, 2009)

Trend Uk stock a number of collet nuts. 

Trend

and then search for "collet nut". You might find one to match.


----------



## dj92 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have already tied this and emailed them and they say they do not have one.
Thanks for the help.
Derek.


----------



## dj92 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Peter,
Axminster do not do one for this router.
Thanks for the help.
Derek.


----------

